# Need Advice



## Alex252 (5 Oct 2004)

I was thinking today that i should rejoin the cadet orginaization. My reason for not staying last time is because the unit wasnt very "guiding".When I say this i mean the didnt tell me how to do anything, i dont know if the sgt was having a bad day or what. No i see all you guys talking about your units and they all sound exactly what im looking for. Unfortunately the unit im previously signed up for is the only Army Cadet Unit around my area. What do you think i should do?


----------



## QOR-Sargent (5 Oct 2004)

Go for it man! If your corps isn't that good well then you will have to make it better. And the best times I have had with cadets is up at summer camp its the best time ever! The cadet organization is really really awesome to be part of. You will have to stay with it and be abil to take all the stuff the seniors put on you. Well cheers! Have fun I would join up again best experience ever!

Cheers,
Sgt Humphrey


----------



## patt (5 Oct 2004)

i myself quit cadets for many reasons...but sometimes i think about if i should go back to cadets but i always remeber the way that cadets is heading and thats down the pipe...


----------



## Alex252 (5 Oct 2004)

thanks a bunch and by the way sgt are you an actual member of the army or a cadet


----------



## Alex252 (5 Oct 2004)

If i did cadets can i get community service for doing it


----------



## spblakeley (5 Oct 2004)

My son is a new member of the Lorne Scots RCAC... I think that is  fantastic for kids! He was previously in  Boy Scouts and we pulled him out because I found there was no discipline and no real opportunities to learn life skills. I am very pleased to see how his unit is being run and all the opportunites he will have in the future.I'd say to all those out there that are members or past members... stick with it ! you'll never regret it.


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Oct 2004)

Alex252 said:
			
		

> If i did cadets can i get community service for doing it



It depends. Speaking from my own experiences Tagging, volunteering at marathons, instructing, stuff like that counts for hours not just showing up on ur parade nights. It also depends on your school. I'm guessing this is for your high school right?


----------



## alexk (5 Oct 2004)

the fact is you get out of the program depending on how much you put in your self. Ive done things that other 16 year olds have never done and could possibly never do. im not trying to boast or anything along those lines, its just a realy good program that teaches some good life skills


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Oct 2004)

That is so very true.


----------



## 21trucker (5 Oct 2004)

> i myself quit cadets for many reasons...but sometimes i think about if i should go back to cadets but i always remeber the way that cadets is heading and thats down the pipe...




Why do people say that??? Cadets is what YOU make it. Not the CI, Officers, or any advisors that you may have. They are there to help YOU run your corps. I don't think people try hard enough, and those that have this comment to make, did not put enough effort into the corps. Don't expect the staff to do all the work; we also work behind the scenes, not just trg nights. Try coming up with some of your own ideas and bring them forward. 

I advise a corps of 105 cadets. Yes, 105! The senior ranks are always approaching myself or the other 3 advisors with different ideas to improve the corps and training. It is they who have the ideas, we help them make it happen.


My 0.02


----------

